# Always to someone else-



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not really sure why I'm posting this this soon, I just had to get away a little bit and didn't know what else to do.
We had a horse hit on the highway this morning. They got out at some point over night, still don't know how. This morning a police officer came pulling in to tell us. 
I never thought in a million years something like this would happen. It's one of those things you really don't hear about, let alone ever think it would happen to you.
My mom's not handling it well at all. My sister Amber is doing alright...not really though. Dad's trying to keep it together for everyone but when he got back from getting Curly off the road I could tell he's having a hard time as well. I'm trying so hard to stay 'together'. Usually in tough situations I'm the person everyone looks to for stability, to keep it together. When my dad was in his accident a year and a half ago (horrible story, camping with the horses, hit in the face with a stretchy lead rope and had to have plastic surgery) I was the one who stayed behind when he went to the hospital. My mom and sister went with him but we still had 6 horses and a campsite to break down, an hour away from home. I had to 'take charge' of the situation and not break down for everyone. It's not that I try to keep this 'tough girl' image but for some reason people look to me in traumatic situations to be composed and rational.
I'm having a hard time with that today.
Again, don't know why I posted so soon but I had to 'talk' a little bit.
Thanks for reading.
~Brandi


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you're experiencing such a horrible situation.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. Best Wishes...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i am so sorry. Best wishes for all of you


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss 
best wishes


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, my....I just saw this. I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling. I'm sending hugs for you and all your family.

Posting on the forum, when you are feeling so raw, is a good healing process. It is wonderful to receive all of the support from so many others. 

We care about one another....even when we squabble.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It's been a tad over two weeks now and it's 'better' dealing with it. I was talking to my mom the other day and we both acknowledged that neither of us can think about it too much. It's so 'empty' in the pasture with only the five horses. It just doesn't feel right.
Mom was saying, too, that she was looking forward to riding him a lot more this summer, as was I. He was a Tennessee Walker and had some kinks to work out. He was fun when he listened...just needed work. He was young, beautiful, and had a lot of potential. 








This isn't me by the way. Curly was actually owned by this lady-though she barely rode him. She fell off last fall and was afraid of him since then so mom and I practically adopted him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just seeing this now. I am so very sorry for your families loss.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart is broken for you  I am so sorry for you loss and your pain *HUGS* I wish there were something I could do for you to make it go away.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Oh, my....I just saw this. I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling. I'm sending hugs for you and all your family.
> 
> Posting on the forum, when you are feeling so raw, is a good healing process. It is wonderful to receive all of the support from so many others.
> 
> We care about one another....even when we squabble.


I'm so sorry for your loss! That would be so sad! 

And to Allison, the reason we squabble is_ because_ we care


----------

